

Google's Doubleclick ad servers exposed millions of computers to malware - yiransheng
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/19/6537511/google-ad-network-exposed-millions-of-computers-to-malware

======
anon1385
Use ad blockers. Tell your friends to use ad blockers. Install ad blockers on
your families computers.

~~~
Istof
Would you have been protected by Adblock Plus since it allows Google ads
(default config)?

